# Natural FET in December anyone?



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies

Just wondered if anyone wanted to join me?

I will be having a nat FET well nearly natural its with 50mg clomid as i suffer low progesterone without it.  Started taking clomid 3days ago so hopefully should ovulate around the beginning of the month and embryo transfer should be around the 3rd Dec.

I have 3 in storage 2 day 2's from the second round and 1 day 3 from the 1st round, the plan is to defrost the day 2's culture them overnight and see which one is best if they both fail then the day 3 will go back in.

I had a FET between the miscarriage and having our little miracle Hannah that was a BFN so not feeling to positive but hey ho we will give it a go.  Just grateful to have my beautiful DD's.

Is anyone else having a natural FET? I have no idea of success rates, I didnt ask but am aware that they are less than in a fresh cycle, does anyone know?  I am getting on a  bit (38 today) so i'm sure that affects it aswell.

Would love to hear form you

Hobbs


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Hobbs,

Just thought I'd say hello   and   hope you have a lovely day! You must be scorpio like me (my b'day was monday).

I'm  having a medicated FET in December, transfer hopefully around 7th. I've  never had a FET but have had 3 fresh cycles (all bfn). We have 5  frosties, just   one of them makes it.

Sorry to hear you've had a mc and bfn. So lovely that you have 2 DD's though.

I  also wanted to let you know that my clinic actually said the success  rates for frozen are the same as fresh. Maybe that's just them, but has  to be encouraging!

Anyway, have a lovely day today.

Miki x


----------



## Sweet-Pea (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi ladies... I'm also undergoing an FET (I'm not down regulating but I am on estrogen and will be on progesterone too just before transfer and throughout the 2ww! Not sure if this is classed as medicated, as my cycles remain natural I'm confuzzled!)

I've had one fresh ICSI cycle with a BFN... however, it was an eSET so my chances were reduced anyway - apparently my last go and this go combined gives me the same chance of a BFP as one fresh go with 2 embies replaced. (Or something like that! Lol!)

Transfer should be Wednesday 1st December - all going well!

I only have two snow babies - so I'm PRAYING that at least one survives the thaw!

They're both blasts too, so trying my very best to think positively! ♥

BEST of luck to you both! (And Happy Belated Birthdays to you both too! Did either of you do anything nice?)

Sweet Pea xxx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello lovely ladies

How nice to have company and thankyou for the birthday wishes, I got tickets to take that in july so i'm very excited.

Miki wow 5 frosties, your bound to have a sticky one amongst them.  Would be cool if the chances were the same with frozen as with fresh embryos. The perils of the internet..... I have done a little research since posting last, the general consensus is that the pregnancy rate is lower but i think i prefer what you quoted  .  Fingers crossed for us both.

Sweet-Pea, fantastic that you have 2 blasts, wishing my were a little further on than day 2, oh well they will culture them overnight and hopefully have an 8 cell to put back in.  I'm having a SET as well as i dont want to risk a multiple pregnancy,  my DD's are 21 years and 14months so a multiple pregnancy for me would be tough with such a little one already, though my grownup DD is great help.  I'm also a midwife and understand the risk of multiple pregnancies so its not for me.  Though its an individual choice we all have to make.  Hoping and praying that your blasts make it throuhg defrost.

AFM i have taken my last clomid this morning, (day 6) god i wish they would sugar coat them because they taste like crap   .  The wonderful hot flushes that accompany clomid have started, good job the weather is turning cold so they can keep me warm lol.  I hove you lovely ladies have a fab weekend.  I have my sis here with her 2 boys this weekend so something to keep me busy and not thinking about fertility bits and pieces

Love Hobbs


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

hi guys, i have a consultation 8th dec we have a little boy from a successful round of icsi , have 2 frosties ... how long does it take to get sdtarted when we see consultant how long til it all starts i know we have to book a consent form signing after this app .... would like to know time scales i dont think it will be getting started til the new year really??


sweetpea 1st dec my buff day good luckkk!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## scoobydoo77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join you? I have 3 frozen blasts and hoping for a natural transfer this cycle - I am currently on day 5.  I have a day 9 scan booked so we can see if this is going to be possible.  Can anyone explain the differences between natural, medicated and semi medicated?  Also, do you know if it's more successful with or without the meds?  Personally I would rather be drug free as we just did a fresh ICSI cycle (early miscarrage) and I think my body could do without the extra stress of drugs!

Good luck to us all!

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Morning lovely ladies

Clairmac- It didnt take us long at all, we signed the consent form were given clomid and told to have one trial month (to make sure my progesterone was high enough with the clomid) and here we are the following month so all pretty speedy really.

Scoobydoo77 wow 3 forzen blasts.  The natural cycle is when you monitor your ovulation and have the blasts put back at the time when they would naturally reach your uterus.  Some clinics do scans for this and blds, mine just told me to pee on a stick and give them a ring once i've surged, very low tech!!!!!! With a medicated cycle you have to downreg same as IVF and use a lot of the same drugs etc, not sure of the specifics as never done one.  Also not sure about success rates either, sorry.

AFM I should be surging about this time next week (fingers crossed) the wait seems to take forever.  My DH had a major wobble this week and asked if we were doing the right thing.  We only ever wanted the one child together which we have plus my wonderful DD form previous relationship.  We did ask about donating our embryos but were told rather politely that i was too old!!!! We chatted it through and we are going ahead, not entirely sure how i feel about it i swing from wildly optimistic to thinking i may need my head examined  lol

Oh well in for a penny in for a pound as my mum says.

Love Hobbs x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hellllllllllooooooooo is anyone there?

how are we all?

Today is a tough day, just found out that my very good friends IVF hasn't worked and i'm absolutly gutted for her, I felt so sure it would and i'm at a loss to what to say, not that she wants to chat (quite understandably) I remember the pain of our missed miscarriage and i actually got a pain where my heart was so was convinced it had actually broken, I know she is feeling like that.  Its so hard to bear to see your friends in such distress, especially when you have been there yourself.  I only hope they stay strong and come back to the fertility merry go round when they feel stronger.


Afm we finally have a move date 10th dec which will be a week after ET, not great timing but hey ho. What can you do?  We sold our house 6 weeks ago and its taken forever, the wheels of the solicitors and housing market seem to move slower than the wheels of the fertility merry go round and thats saying something!!!!  

Hope all you lovely ladies are well

Love Hobbs x


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I nearly fall in the scope, I am having FET on friday 26th Nov. We have 1 X 6day hatching blast in the freezer, Just praying it thaws ok.
We opted for a complete non medicated cycle for this go. We have had 3 Ivf's so far so have had alot of drugs and stresses so the meathod behind this was that I would be alot more relaxed and so far its working  . What I do have on my side is that im 28 day spot on regular. We missed our chance last month due to surging on a saturday and our clinic do not thaw on a weekend but luckily I surged on a friday this time round.
My procedure this time was call the clinic on day 1 of my cycle, I had a scan on day 10 to check my lining was thickening, I then had to use an OPK to monitor my surge, Rang clinic when surge happened and now just waiting for ET, sounds easy compared to full blown IVF.

I    for you all, I hope this Tx is good to you.
Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Was just about to post this when I saw your post Hobbs, oh I'm so so sorry to hear about your friend. I'm sure when she's ready and able to talk you can be a good friend to her. It makes me sad just to remember the awful feelings you get from a failed cycle...

Great you have a moving date, you just need to make sure you take it easy, get everyone else to do the heavy lifting!!

Anyway, here's my post...



Hi ladies,

Gosh, not been on for a few days, feel like I need to catch up a bit!

Hope you had a nice weekend with your sis Hobbs. How are those side effects now? Mine seem to have got better actually, think I'm getting used to the tiredness and hot flushes.

Hi Sweet Pea, that's great that you have blasts. Not long to go now until they're back where they belong   

I think maybe it depends on your clinic Clairmac, on how quickly you get started. Hopefully it will be very soon for you, maybe on your next cycle after you've been in on the 8th?

Hi Scoobs, sorry to hear of your early mc, it must be so heartbreaking. I would much rather be drug free too, my clinic only do medicated though. Let us know how your scan goes, is it tomorrow?

I'm still on buserelin at the moment, as well as the oestrogen tablets. My scan is 3rd Dec, hopefully lining will be nice and thick.

I've been having a bit of a worry actually, with my last 3 (fresh) cycles, my AF has turned up bang on time (day 28/29) as though nothing has happened. I'm due to have transfer 3 days before my AF is due and I'm so so scared it will arrive before the embie has had chance to implant. I know the pessaries are supposed to stop it but it never has before for me. Am I worrying unnecessarily? I mean surely my clinic know what they're doing.

Also does anyone know if it's ok to take extra progesterone pessaries to support the lining? I've read on FF somewhere that it is.

Anyway lots of     &   for all our little     !

love Miki xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry mango, I think we posted at the same time! Sounds great that you're having no meds.

Let us know when you have your ET date!
xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Miki, im having ET on friday    at 2pm and boy am I nervous but so so excited too.
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Mango, Oh dear my brain is turning to mush, I realised after I'd posted that you'd said when your ET is right at the beginning!   Wow not long to go at all now!!     

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok on this very very cold day   

xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Miki, dont worry about the mushy brain, Im awful this week, thought i'd be ok with no drugs but I think i'm worse, I think before I was blaming the drugs for the mushy brain but in reality I think its just the sheer emotion that send us    
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Mango,

How are you feeling about things? Hope you're feeling positive and calm     

When will they thaw your embie, is it on the day of transfer? Brilliant that it's a hatching blast!!
xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not too bad thanks Miki, I'm feeling positive, lots of PMA, Just be glad when its thawed and i'm PUPO. I'm sure they will thaw it on friday as its a 6 day old and my appointment is not til 2pm.
I love your profile pic, what a lovely furbaby you have, they bring so much joy. Hows things with you?? Are you experiencing bad westher conditions??
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ahh glad you're feeling positive   I just bought the Zita West cd and I really like it, it helped me relax.

Ooh in 48 hours you will be PUPO!!

Oh thankyou, I love my furbaby George. We got him just after starting my last cycle and he really helped me through when it failed again. Don't know what I'd do without him.

Do you have any pets?

It was very frosty this morning when I took George out and snow is apparently on the way! How about you?
xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

The weather here was very frosty, Im hoping thats a good sign with having my frosty on friday   .

48 Hours, OMG, ive been saying it in "days" it sounded less scary  

I also have a furbaby,A weimaraner X Poodle !!!!! Hes absolutely gorgeous. There is a funny story behind him though, ill try and say it quick....
I have NEVER been an animal lover, couldnt stand them near me. Until I went to see Petes dad in Liverpool and they had just got a weimardoodle. I fell in love with her. When we got home I tild Pete if he loved me he would find me one!!!  . We searched the country but to no avail   Pete spoke with his dad and mentioned he had been trying to find one. His dad said one of the litter had been returned, it was a boy. That was at 10am, by 2pm we had kitted the house out for a puppy and was in Liverpool collecting him!! Everyone thought we were crazy but not me, I love him with all my heart. I couldnt be without him. Its a love I thought I would never know but now ive found it im not letting go of it. ( his name is Harley )
Anyway sorry for the long story!!
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Awww! That's a lovely story. Ha ha, you know how to get your own way    

I don't think I've ever seen a weimardoodle, I bet Harley is totally gorgeous!!

They're brilliant aren't they, I've loved dogs all my life, we actually waited 9 years to get George. He can be a handful though as he's only 9 months.

You'll be fine, faster ET is, faster you'll be PUPO! Sending you lots of        for your lovely strong   !
xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Harley is a handful too, He's just over a year old. He also knows how to get his own way, I don't know where he gets that from lol. Ill change my profile pic so you can see him, he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh he's beautiful!!! I think most know how to get their own way don't they! Can't wait to see what George makes of the snow this year!

Have a lovely evening...& everyone else too!
xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

And you Miki, i have got darts tonight so will be sinking a few pints, hoping they will be my last for a very long time.
xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok 

Ooh Mango I've been thinking of you today, how did ET go? Are you now PUPO??!!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya Ladies,

I am officially PUPO!!!! Our little embie thawed perfectly and started to expand, embryologist was really pleased with it.

OTD is 10th Dec, seems like ages for a blast, sure it wasnt that long when we went to blast last time. could well be due to having a natural cycle.

I hope everyone is well and things are going good for you all.

Keep wrapped up warm.

Miki, th\nks for your thoughts today.

Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Morning 

How is everyone today?

Ooh mango *CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO!!!!* 
   

So glad it's all gone well. How are you feeling? Hope time goes super fast until the 10th!
xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Miki,

Im doing ok, Have had a completely relaxing weekend. Except taking poor Harley to the vets, Poor thing has got an ear infection. Meds seem to be kicking in now though, Have to take him back on thursday.

Only 3 days into 2WW and going a bit crazy already     
Gonna try and keep busy ( but not overdo it) .
I hope you are well.
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Mango,

Aww sorry to hear about Harley, how is he now, any better?

2ww is just so hard isn't it. I think that will be my strategy too, keep busy but not overdo things. Just so flippin hard to keep your mind off it though! At least it's Christmas I suppose, hopefully a bit of a distraction...

...and hopefully we'll all get the best Christmas pressie EVER!     

Erm...is there anyone else there?   Hobbs, how are you? Hope your friend is bearing up.

Miki xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Miki,

Harley seems to be a bit more settled, think meds have kicked in. We have snow here in Oxofrd, a bit fell last night, Harley has been out fighting with it this morning!!
Well im 4 days in, had a wobbly day yesterday but back on track today. Next week cannot come soon enough.

Where are you in your Tx??

xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hiya,
Glad Harley is a bit better. Ahh they're so funny in the snow! We've had a little bit this morning, George was looking at it quite inquisitively at first, then got really excited and started running around the garden like a lunatic!

I think wobbly days are to be expected aren't they, glad you're back on track now. Are you doing things to try and take your mind off it? Ha, sooo much easier said than done!

I always just wish I could go to sleep for 2 weeks and wake up when it's done!

I'm on a medicated cycle so I'm still down-regging (until fri) and taking hrt tablets. I have my scan on friday and if the lining is ok transfer should be on tues. Feeing a bit nervous about the big thaw really. OTD is going to be the week before xmas...eek!

Sending some positive vibes your way               
xxx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Sorry I have been absent no Internet or phones as moving house, have pinched hubbys iPhone. Just a quick one to say embryos being defrosted tomo so ET thur or fri. Can't scroll back on this damn thing so don't know what anyone is up to. Hope yor all ok and we have a few pupo ladies. Will try and get to a computer soon love hobbs


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Just wondering if i can join your thread.

I am on day four of a medicated FET.  I am taking oestrogen (elleste) tablets, asprin, prednisolone because of recurrent miscarriages.  I have eight excellent grade 5 day blasts in the freezer will be having two embryos transferred. 

Fingers crossed for this cycle, however I have very low expectations because of previous experiences. 

Hobbs - good luck for your transfer on thursday/friday.

Miki D - hope everythig is ok for scan so you can have your trasnfer on tuesday.  I know how you feel about having the OTD so near to christmas.  I had my first FET the same time last year and my OTD was 21 December and got a BFP but sadly bleeding occurred a week later and had miscarriage some two weeks later.  Hopefully this time around we will all have a little one next August!!


Mango - hope you are not going to mad being in the 2ww, at least you can count the days down, i am a little behind you.

Hi to everyone that i have missed i can scroll down anymore.

J xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Hobbs,

Ooh let us know how things are tomorrow and good luck for ET!! Hope the move has gone smoothly x

Hi Jamtastic, glad you're joining us   sorry to hear about your previous mc's. Fingers crossed this cycle is the one   So hard trying to get the balance right between staying positive and not getting your hopes up too much.

xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Nice to see some more people on here, it looked like it was a special page for me and Miki    

Miki, good luck with the scan.
Hobbs, hope the moving is not too stressful.
Jamtastic, love the name!!! good luck to you.

I feel rotton today, got a headache, im tired and got tummy trobles(not AF no2 sorry TMI) kept me up half the night. Early one for me tonight, it has kept my mind off 2ww though so a small plus side and when i wake in the morning i will be one day closer
Night all
love
Mango xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok   

Mango, are you on progesterone pessaries? I think they can cause tummy troubles etc. so could be a side effect?
Hope you're feeling better today...1 day closer now   

Hobbs, let us know how the big thaw goes today if you can.

Jamtastic, hope you're feeling ok today. 

Hello to anybody else that would like to join us!

Miki xx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Morning lovely ladies
Mango congrats on beng pupo
Miki when is you defrost?
Jamtasic welcome

Afm it's defrost day, won't know anything till tomorrow morning when I ring the clinic to see how they've done overnight. If there still going strong the plan is to also defrost the day 3 and culture them all overnight again and put the absolute best one back. As we are only doing this the once we may as well try and get the best of the three. Will let you all know tomorrow. I have to ring at 10.30 fingers crossed

Love Hobbs ( on hubbys iPhone again!) x


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Good luck Hobbs     froy our Frosties xxx

Miki, no drugs at all not even pesseries. Hoping its just a bit of congestion   

Fell alot better today.

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies not good news on embryo front. The day 2's were defrosted yesterday one hasn't developed any further overnight the other one lost 3 of it's 4 cells but has divided overnight so is now a2 cell embryo. The day 3 defrosted beautifully but we have made the decision to leave it overnight just in case it does the same thing as the day 2 and stops developing. Will find out tomo at 8.30 if we have anything to transfer.
Will keep you informed
Love Hobbs x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Hobbs I'm sorry to hear about your embies   but not all is lost.

I'm     you get good news tomorrow that your day 2 has continued dividing and your day 3 is doing well too so you can pick the best.

What a nerve wracking wait!

Sending lots of positive vibes your way for your little ones              

Hello everyone else, hope you're all doing ok   

Mango, how's it going? Nearly first week done now!!!

Scan tomorrow for me, hoping all ok to go ahead with defrost tues.

Miki xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya Ladies,

Hobbs, sending all the luck and love in the world for your frostie, I    it has a lovely night in the lab.

Miki, Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Just looked at my ticker, 1 week and 1day til OTD!!!
Ive still got a bit of a funny tummy and have had very SLIGHT pinkish for 2 mornings when I wiped-sorry TMI!! Im hoping this is a good sign because it neve rhappens with AF and also not due until tomorrow, trying not to worry, I guess only time will tell.
(.)(.) are extemely sore which im taking as a good sign as they are normally back to normal by now.
Trying hard to keep the PMA going. 
Off to Portsmouth tomorrow to see "Here come the girls" so that will take my mind off things for a while.
I hope your all well my lovely Ladies
Take care
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Ooh mango, sounds like it could be a little implantation bleed!            

Have a fab time tomorrow   

PMA PMA PMA xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Dont think its good news for me, I rechecked my dates and AF due today and at 4pm (Exactly how it is every month) the dreaded pains come and not bleeding, proper AF bleed.  
I know I dont test til next friday but I know deep down   
Feeling very sad atm.

Hoping your all well
Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Mango, hun I'm so sorry       

Did you say it is proper AF bleed? I have heard of ladies bleeding but still being pg. Have you done a test?

I know how much you're hurting but is there any chance at all it may not be actual proper AF?

   with all my heart for you     

Remember we're here for you xxxxxx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Heello ladies
Mango I'm so sorry to hear your news but as miki says do a hpt to confirm.

Afm good news our little day 3 made it and is now a little morula safetly on board, so I'm officially pupo, hooray. 

Love Hobbs x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies, 

Gosh it's quiet here. How's it going mango did you do a hpt? Miki is defrost still Tuesday? 

Afm it's day 1 of the 2 ww well it's a 10 day wait really.  If I'm being really honest its a 1 wk wait as I always test early, the last 2 times I've been pregnant I've found out on day 11 po with a sensitive hpt. Naughty I know. 

Speak soon

Hobbs x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi girls,

Hobbs congratulations on being pupo!! Great news, hope the 2ww is going ok so far...

Mango, how are you? Have you done a hpt? Really hope you're ok and       it's good news. 

I'm not holding out much hope for me really, I got a few af twinges yesterday & can feel slight ones right now. My af is due on fri & I always get pains about 1 week before. I know the drugs should control my cycle but af has arrived bang on time on my other cycles. I've voiced my concerns a couple of times but they just dismiss them   I will be amazed if af doesn't arrive friday, feels like it's over before it's begun.

Sorry that was a bit of a me post   sending sticky vibes for you both     

Miki xxx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Miki try to remain positive, both times I got pregnant I had af type symptoms and the time I didn't get pregnant iwas convinced I was!!

Afm day 2 of 2ww embryo should be hatching today if it's survived. Nosymptoms at all but I am on a natural cycle so not expecting any! Just driving myself potty wondering if it going to work!!

Love Hobbs x


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning Lovely Ladies,

Miki, keep the PMA going, it could be your turn!!!     
Hobbs, congratulations on being PUPO, I hope your dreams come true      

AFM, Started bleeding 4pm Thurs and been heavy since    OTD is friday so will still test but pretty sure my presious embie could not have survived a bleed so heavy, there is always a chance of a miracle so will still do the test. (.)(.)s stopped being sore and everything feels pretty "normal"!!!

Went to Portsmouth Friday to see "Here come the girls"  Loulou, Anastasia and Heather Small, What a fantastic show it was. Done loads of "Me" shopping too as my gorgeous DP gave me some money to treat myself. It was lovely to have something to take my mind off the Tx for a short while.

I hope you all keeing well.
Love
Mango xxxxxxx


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello ladies

Well it's day 3 of my wait, little embie should be 7 days old if it's survived. Working nights for the next 3 nights so will test at the end of my nights. Packing is in full flood as we move on Friday (must be mad) still haven't exchanged yet though! The stress is actually making me I'll. If this embie survives this I will be flipping shocked, sorry about the me post just feeling down today

Love Hobbs x


----------



## scoobydoo77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone can tell me if they had any symptoms at all in the 2ww after a natural cycle FET?  I am thinking that as it's natural there might not be any - actually hoping that as I had a natural FET on Thursday last week (5 days ago) and I feel very normal!?!

Last tx was a fresh icsi and I had sore boobs that were swollen - I did get pregnant but ended in early miscarriage so I am a little concerned this time round as my boobs are not swollen, not sore and just very, very normal!!

Any insight from anyone would be great ;-)

Love to you all

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hi scoobs

I too have had a natural fet 4 days ago of a 4 day morola. I have no symptoms either it's supposed to be as it would be if you fell pregnant naturally so no symptoms unless we actually fall pregnant. How old was your embie when it was put back?

Love Hobbs x


----------



## scoobydoo77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Hobbs. I had 2 x 5 day blastocysts so I guess today would be 10 days post ovulation and if it were all natural then I guess it might still be a bit early for symptoms?  I guess I will just have to wait and see ;-)

Are you on/did you have no drugs at all?  I am on cyclogest for support but other than that I've had nothing.

When's your OTD?

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Morning lovely ladies

Scoobs wow 2 blasts thats fantastic, were they frozen at blasts or did they defrost then culture?  My OTD is still a week away, I'm supposed to be 16po but i always do my own thing anyway.  The two previous times i've have a BFP they have both been on 11po with a sensitive hpt, the first sadly ended with a mmc and the second gave us our wonderful DD.  Have got my fingers crossed for you, when are you going to test?  I'm going to test in 2 days time which will make me 11po.  Havent got a clue whats going on in my body if anything, wish i had a crystal ball so i knew one way or the other!!!!!  

AFM ladies the exchange of contracts finally happened yesterday so moving on friday hooray at least we will be in and settled for christmas, just got to pack and entire house in 3 days whilst working nights delivering other peoples babies!!  should be a breeze   No symptoms yet but ever hopeful


Love Hobbs x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello ladies   

How are you all?

Mango, how are you feeling? So sorry to hear you've had heavy bleeding but still worth testing Friday. I'm really sorry you're going through this, it's so hard and so hearbreaking   Glad you had a nice time seeing here come the girls and have done lots of shopping.

Hobbs, great that you've exchanged so you can get moving now. We moved a couple of years ago (into a complete wreck too) it can be quite stressful can't it! Hope you're taking it easy and not doing any heavy lifting! Lots of luck for test day   

Scoobs, hello, great that you have 2 blasts!! I'm on a medicated cycle so I'll probably have symptoms from the pessaries. Lots and lots of luck   

Well I'm now officially PUPO! The first 2 they thawed survived so we still have 3 left in the freezer! So relieved and happy. I have my PMA back now too, thanks for your kind words the other day, was having a wobble. OTD is 24th Dec!! There's no way I'm waiting until then though!   

Miki xxx


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Soory i have not posted sooner, been really bust nursing both my parents and hubby as they all have flu...hopefull i wont get it. I always seem to get sick when i am cycling must because of the change in hormones etc. 
Mango - hope everything is ok and you get a  BFP on friday    .

Hobbs - Glad you exchanged and moving friday.  I must say you are very brave to do probably the two most stressful things all at once...you must be super woman!!

Miki - well done on being pupo.  Your test date seems quite some time away.  I have eight 5 day blasts and will be having my ET next tuesday and my test date will be around 23rd to 24th Dec.  Well at least we can test together!.

Scoobs - good luck for friday..PMA x

love J xx


----------



## scoobydoo77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Hobbs, thanks for the PM and post - the blastocysts were frozen at 5days and thawed nicely. I still have zero symptoms so not feeling overly hopeful to be honest.  My clinic are doing a blood test this Friday as OTD is actually Sunday when they are closed so they said they'll do bloods on Fri and if needs be on Mon as well.  I did request this though as I have developed a fear of poas, I just find it too stressful!!

Miki & Jamtastic - your OTD is Xmas eve? Wow! I hope it's a very happy Christmas for you both ;-)

Good luck to all....praying we'll all be lucky x x x x x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Evening ladies

Miki contests on being pupo  for sticky embryos.

Jamtastic Fingers crossed xmaseve

Afm I'm knackered, finished my nights this morning and have spent the day packing. Can't wait to be in the new house. I,m feeling exhausted and my pelvis feels sore so maybe we might get lucky again. Fingers crossed, I'm 11po tomo so going to test before we move ? My sanity lol willlet you all know in due course 

Love Hobbs x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Mmorning lovely ladies

Well it's move day todayand I'm too excited to sleep. I did a hpt and it's a BFN for me. I've also started spotting same as I always do 3 days before af.  Don't be sad for me though as I have 2 beautiful children and I am content with that, I feel very lucky to have my girls. 

Wishing the rest of you wonderful ladies BFPs, I'll check in with you all after the move

Love hobbs x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Hobbs I am sorry   have you tested early though? Glad you have your 2 girls, you must get a lot of comfort from them right now. Good luck with the move, hope everything goes smoothly.

Hi Mango, how are you doing? Are you going to test today?  it's good news for you   

Scoobs, is it your OTD today too?     There are lots of women who don't get symptoms who get a bfp. Lots of luck.

Hi Jamtastic, great that we can test together! Just hoping I make it that far (never made it to OTD   ) Hope your parents and hubby are on the mend now.

Well only day 3 for me today. I fell over on the ice last night, landed on my bum/back. Almost had a panic, but managed to calm myself. I'm sure my precious ones will be fine in there...won't they?  

Miki xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Just a very quick post, sorry ive been awol.

Its a BFP for me!!!!

Love you all

Mango xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness Mango that is WONDERFUL news!!!!
     

Just shows you that bleeding doesn't mean it's over!

I'm so so pleased for you, you must be thrilled   

xxxxxx


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow Mango well done hope to join you soon xx It does to show that FET are much stronger embroys .

Hobbs - hope your move is going ok i moved four years ago and did the move ourselves and did not finish until 1am in the morning.  Hope you have for professional help so your not to stressed.  Sorry to hear that you have got a BFN but you are only 11DPO and i too tested early last cycle and got a BFN and later it turned to a BFP on 14 DPO (although i misccaried) so there is still hope.

Scoobs - how are you?

Miki - they are on the mend ... hubby went to work today ...finger and toes crossed for us lots of PMA.  Dont worry about falling our bodies are built for knocks and dumps otherwise the human race would be extinct! 

love to all 

Jamtastic xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just had a call, as far as the unit are concerned, I am pregnant,even though I had a bleed. They explained that due to the bleed there could be a problem but as it stands today I am pregnant.
We have a scan on the 23rd December, Another 2WW      
I have to do another test on monday to see how quick the line comes up and to see how dark it is.
Im just       now that all is good.
SOrry for the "me" post but just wanted to let you all know.
Love
Mango xxxxx


----------



## scoobydoo77 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Mango - congrats!  My sister and my mum both had heavy bleeds in early pregnancy and went on to have healthy babies. They both thought they were having a normal period ;-)

Guys - I had my blood test this morning and the clinic just called...I can't believe I am typing this - it's B F P for us!!!! Over the moon doesn't come close.  The level is 107 and I am 8 days past a 5 day transfer - any one got any idea is that's a good number?  It hasn't quite sunk in yet and because of what happened last time (early miscarrage) I am cautiously optomistic but for now, right at this moment - I  A M  P R E G N A N T  !! WOW !!

One other thing - ladies - I have had NO symptoms at all - nothing, zero, nada, so don't drive yourself crazy symptom spotting!  With the early miscarriage (from fresh cycle icsi) I had sore boobs, swollen boobs, crazy dreams, very wet downstairs etc so this tells me that either it was the drugs giving me those symptoms or every pregnancy is completely different!!

Love and luck to you all

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh wow Scoobs!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
     

That's amazing, so pleased for you too!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow another BFP!!! Well done you Scoobs!

Jamtastic x


----------



## Hobbs (May 8, 2004)

Hello lovely ladies


Fantastic news scoobs and mango congratulations. I'm so happy for you both.

Afm the move went well, luckily af held off till today as would have been dreadful mid move. Wishing all you girls still on the 2ww positive outcomes x 

Hobbs x


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi ladies  

How's everyone doing?

Hobbs, glad the move went well. Hope you're feeling ok.

Mango and Scoobs, how are you both feeling? Have you told family etc. yet?

How are you doing Jamtastic? Is it ET tomorrow for you?!     

All fine with me, no AF thankfully, I was so sure it would turn up as normal on Friday. I did have a bit of spotting but nothing since, plus embies were 6 days old so ready to start implanting, just   it was implantation bleed!

I've had period pains since then too. Anyone else had this?

Love Miki xx


----------



## Poopey (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'm not new to the site but am new to this board. I am due to have my transfer on Saturday and am so worried and nervous. We only have one blastocyst day 6 embie which I am petrified about losing before it even makes it inside me. It's terrible it's like having 2ww but worse because you've known they've existed for so much longer.

To make matters worse my DH has tickets to see madness on Friday and then Saturday is my brother in laws 30th Birthday so there's a big family do that he's said he'd miss but I'm insisting he should go to and I'll be fine but am not at all sure that I will.

My only friend in the area is heavily pregnant, my Mum makes things worse, and I don't want other friends and family knowing as I can't cope with the pity.

I really feel alone and scared. Naturally I know that if my embie doesn't make it through the thaw my DH will be there but still it's all so stressfull!

Sorry to be so negative but I really just need to vent and know you all feel the same.

Thanks for listening,
Poopey


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh Poopey   I'm so sorry, you sound like you're having a tough time.

Well first of all, congrats on having a day 6 blast!! It must be a strong little fighter so I'm sure it will survive   My day 3's survived fine so I'm sure a day 6 has a much better chance.

Is your DH going with you for transfer or will he be away all day for the party?

The waiting is just so so hard isn't it?

We're here anytime you want to talk/vent   

Miki xx

p.s. Have you got or thought about trying a relaxation CD? I have the Zita West one, it's very good at relaxing you and getting you to visualise what's going on inside.


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I hope your all well.
Hobbs, glad the move is going ok.
Miki, Hope your frosties are nestling in lovely.
Scooby, Congratulations on your BFP.
Jamtastic,Good luck for OTD,hope all is going well.
Poopey, Welcome to the thread. I hope frostie thaws perfectly for you.

AFM, Well im definately preganant!!! Had to test again today(although I have been all weekend,Spent a fortune but worth it) Rang unit with result and they say "im pregnant!!!" Due to the bleed I had between ET and OTD I still have to be cautious but just praying that the 23rd Dec brings us the greatest news of the year.
Sympton wise, not alot to report. (.)(.) are starting to look slightly different, Feeling a little nausious and peeing for england!!! All good signs though so really pleased.

Poopey, We had a 6day hatching blast and our fear was the thaw. We only had one so prayed and worried everyday that all would be good and as you can see it all turned out well for us, I hope you have the perfect embie.

Take care all
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Mango - I like your PMA and I think I am catching it.  Yes another 2WW to 23rd Dec, this whole thing is a waiting game, i don't think any of us will actually believe it until a baby pops out of us and even then you will have to pinch us really hard!

Hobbs - Settled in yet?  Have you met the neighbours? 

Miki - i am doing fine just cant wait to tomorrow i ve got 8 excellent 5 day blast in the freezer, surely one of them is going to give me a little one.well that is what my hubby is telling me all the time. I am excited but need to be cautious because of my previous history. As they say only time will tell. 

Poopey - welcome to this thread - iam sure that your embryo will make it and it will be snuggled in nicely on Saturday. Dont fell alone as we are all in the same boat and feel at any time to off load your emotions on us.  I felt the same as you for two years i have only just tentatively rejoined ******** and one of my friends posted me and said where the hell have you been for the last couple of years!  I just disappeared and only now feel strong enough to face the world (well actually let see what happens on OTD..this is the thing its one big rollacoaster ride and you just done know where it will take...but hey that it life). Try and take a day at a time.  Thinking of you. xx

Scooby - are you still on cloud 9??

Love to all xxxx


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

just to let you know that i had Et today two 5day blasts grade 4aa and 4bb exactly how they were before they were frozen.  

i was so dying for a pee that i was so tense trying to hold it in that one was still left in so had to go for a quick pee for 5 seconds (as instructed by the nurse) and go back to the bed and had the remaing one put back in.  They said that thats is probably a boy!!  What drama!

My test is is not christmas eve but boxing day well two more days wont hurt. 

Hope you are all ok.

love J xx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well done J, fantastic news, sending you sticky vibes xx may the next 2 weeks fly by for you xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Jamtastic that's great news, congratulations on being PUPO!!!   

It's so awful when you have a full bladder isn't it! They kept saying to me 'just relax'. Yeah right, if I'd relaxed too much there would have been a puddle!

Hope time goes super fast now xxx


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks Miki and Mango. 

It is gone a bit quite here.  How is everyone?  This 2ww is slowly but surely killing me.  I am not working at the moment so the days can be long.  DH is only in on monday next week and half day on christmas eve so next week should go alot quicker. Have no idea of whether it has worked........praying it has...please please please.

I woke up this monring and my street is covered in snow about 4 inches!!! We missed out on the snow a couple of weeks ago.  Any snow for you girls?

I hope you are all well.

love J xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hiya J,

It's killing me too!!! I'm going insane, I'm soo tempted to test tomorrow. had a bit of spotting on weds, i was so scared. Had AF pains ever since, it really is driving me mad   

No snow for us yet, forecast for tomorrow though. Would be a shame to be snowed in for next week   

xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Miki. whens OTD for you?? the 2ww is a nightmare isnt it, wait til you have to try the next one, waiting for the scan is 10 times worse that the dreaded 2ww     
hoping spotting was implantation for you
GROW EMBIE/S GROW     
xxxx


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Miki - you have a while to go yet i would try and hold on till the OTD as you dont want to get a BFN when it will actually be a BFP a couple of days later.  If you dont test there is always hope that the outsome will be a BFP.  So hold on tight.  I know because on my last cycle i test 5 days early and got a BFN then got a BFP on the actual BFP. As soon i did the test i regretted it.  Be strong and try and enjoy the fact that you are PUPO!!  I agree with mango sounds like implantation bleed .. very good sign! xx

I went out this morning to supermarket and the road were really back DH and i nearly got stuck on in the car park kept skidding for about ten minutes which felt like hours.  

Hope everyone is keeping ok, love to all J xxxxxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi girls   
  
  Wow I am struggling today, cried at my desk and everything   
  
  I bought pee sticks on friday night, but come saturday morning was too scared to test, so will hold off until weds.
  
  Had the tiniest amount of spotting this morning, think that's why my PMA  has totally disappeared today, just feel so convinced it's all over   Mango, did you actually have full AF bleed?
  
  Plus it doesn't help that I know what horrors await if it doesn't work. I just can't face disappointing everyone...yet again.
  
  Just can't pick myself up today and really don't want to be at work,  finding it very very hard to hold it together and communicate with  people. 
  
  Sorry for such a negative 'me' post. Hope you're all ok   

Jamtastic, how's it going for you?   
  
  
  Love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 


Miki - please dont feel so down, i know it is really easy to say but you must stay positive, feeling down is not going to help.  try and remember that it is not over until you do the test in a couple of days time and i pray that it is a BFP for you.  As you probably have read loads of threads where lots of girls have spotting some full on heavy bleeds and and still go on to have a baby at the end of the nine months.  Have you tried to call your clinic to discuss the position with them. They may suggest to up your medicatio.  Give thema call it wont harm.  i will be thinking of you and hope you will pull through and post a BFP on OTD.


I am really bored, i am currently not working and combined with the snow i am stuck inthe house too afraid to go out just in case i fall or get stranded.  It took DH 2 hours to get home by car which should have taken 10 minutes the other day and he got the train to work and fell - that could have been me.  I have a good feeling this time fingers crossed i really want this to happen because i had a couple of bad years and i fell that my luck has got to change. I had a very sharp pain last night - i hope this is a good sign as i had this on the last three BFP.  

I hope everyone is well.


J xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh J, I'm so glad you're feeling positive   Your poor DH, hope he's ok. 

I'm feeling better today, thank god, yesterday was awful!

   we both get BFP's. When are you testing? I'm testing tomorrow...eeek!!

Here's some sticky vibes and babydust for us                     

Hi Mango, Hobbs, Scoobs, Poopey, hope you're all ok   

xxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Sorry ive been awol. not been online much as ive been soooo tired.

Hope your all doing well, sorry no personals just wanted to nswer Mikis question.
Yes I had ET 26th Nov and my cycle was due on 2nd Dec, it came bang on time and it was full on Af. Hope your spotting was just a bit of implantation. Will try and keep in touch a bit more
Love
Mango xxxxx


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Miki, 

Well i manage to get to town for a wander and some lunch today as i was stir crazy staying at home.  I went to the toliet in John Lewis and wiped and there was a faintest pink so rang clinic and asked them what to do.  They told me to up my pesseries from two to three and give them a ring tomorrow.  Slightly more when but not much really hope it is implantation bleed, i am 7 days post 5 day transfer and never bleed this early before. Was yours about the same time? Fingers cross i hope it is ok but with my past history etc i knew this ride would never to straight forward.  I really hope you and i will get BFP.  I feel like testing now but know it is too early to give an accurate result.  I really hate this journey we are on.       be ok.  Extra special fairy dust for you miki for your test tomorrow x.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love Jxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Oh J it could definitely be implantation bleed! I bled on day 11 so yes about the same time, and....

It's a BFP for me!!! I tested when I got in from work, couldn't wait any longer.

Really can't believe I'm typing this, never ever thought I would. I feel incredibly lucky.

Thanks for answering my questions Mango. Hope all ok with you, tiredness sounds like a good sign that all is well and as it should be!

Oh J I am keeping everything crossed for you. Spotting is totally normal and very common. PMA PMA PMA

            
xxxxx


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

A HUGE congratulations Miki. The feeling of cloud 9 is fantastic isn't it?? How many test have you done? I bet its more than one lol. My OTD was 10th Dec and I think we have done about 12      It didnt feel real so had to keep checking. I know its mad but what us ladies have to go through to get here it just goives me reassurance. One thing I have found is im not a fan of clear blue digital, They dont seem to be very accurate, I prefer the lines test as ive been able to see the line go darker.
Have a great day and enjoy the lovely feeling, Keep us posted of scan,bloods etc... I will post after my scan tomorrow 
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## jamtastic (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Poppy = how are you feeling?

Miki - wow AMAZING!!! Sit back and enjoy!  Are you going to tell anyone? 

I hope i get the same result as you.  There was a bit of brown blood this morning but nothing else so praying that it is implantation bleed. I feel a bit more positive and you have given me hope. 

Scoobs - how are you? When is your first scan?

Mango - not long for your first scan now.

Love J xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi girls,

Happy New Year! Hope all had a nice Christmas.

Sorry I've not been on for a while.

How is everyone?

Jamtastic, how are you? Really hope it was good news    

Hi Mango, how are you feeling? How did your scan go? (I've done 11 tests!)

Poopey, how are you doing? Any news?

Scoobs, how are you? Have you had your scan?

Hi Hobbs, hope you're ok and settling in to your nice new house.

I have a scan on 12th,   all is ok.

xxxxxx


----------

